# A Look Inside the Audi Q7



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The days are counting down to September’s Frankfurt IAA, the international auto show where Audi will launch their first SUV – the Audi Q7. Our favorite German manufacturer from Ingolstadt has been periodically previewing the new model on the Audi Q7 Globe, a dedicated micro-website that it has been producing in Germany. This week, Audi chose to give viewers a look inside of the Q7 via the site.
* Full Story *


----------



## RonsR32 (Jan 15, 2004)

*Re: A Look Inside the Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

This SUV is going to look awesome in person!


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A Look Inside the Audi Q7 (RonsR32)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RonsR32* »_This SUV is going to look awesome in person!

Better than awesome. It's going to be the best SUV on the market, bar none.
It may be late to the party, but man, has Audi ever put a lot of thought and effort into this one. It's damn near perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: A Look Inside the Audi Q7 (Rob)*

I agree. It's just the right mix of wagon and SUV.
I like the idea of the FX45, sporty, but still an SUV. However, it's ugly and only seats five. To my admittedly biased eye, the Q7 has all of the good qualities of the FX, but also great-looking design, seating for seven and, oh yeah, Audi quality interior.


----------



## Rob (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: A Look Inside the Audi Q7 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I agree. It's just the right mix of wagon and SUV.
I like the idea of the FX45, sporty, but still an SUV. However, it's ugly and only seats five. To my admittedly biased eye, the Q7 has all of the good qualities of the FX, but also great-looking design, seating for seven and, oh yeah, Audi quality interior.

Exactly, George. Not to mention a 7700lb tow capacity to boot.
I can't wait to see the high performance version running the Lambo V10. That's going to be unbelievable.


----------



## navybean (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: A Look Inside the Audi Q7 ([email protected])*

audi's interiors are the best


----------

